# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Peiling mei 2013: Hoe vaak heb jij in het ziekenhuis gelegen?

## Janneke

De één heeft nog nooit in het ziekenhuis gelegen, de ander is er vaste klant. Hoe vaak heb jij in het ziekenhuis gelegen?

----------


## Marleen

Nog nooit (afkloppen).

Maar in mijn omgeving ken ik ook mensen die al 4 en 5 keer in het ziekenhuis hebben moeten verblijven.

----------


## Janneke

In mijn omgeving ken ik inderdaad ook wel mensen die regelmatig in het ziekenhuis moeten zijn. Zoiets gooit toch je hele leven om lijkt me.

----------


## witkop

Een keer in Turkije,toen ik alleen op vakantie was
Een keer voor een knie operatie
Een keer voor een grootonderzoek naar blaas,nier en urinewegen
Alleen in Turkije 2 nachten,veide andere keren dagopname

----------


## Elisabeth9

IK heb 1x keer 2 weken in het ziekenhuis gelegen voor mijn Posttraumatische Dystrofie... :Smile:  en verder heb ik jaren bij de Pijnbestrijding gelopen, nu is dat nog maar 1x per jaar ongeveer!!! de laatste keer was in december of januari toen ik mijn rechterpols had gebroken... :Stick Out Tongue:  ik heb lang geleden ook nog in een ziekenhuis gewoond, maar dat is een ander verhaal.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

toen ik jong was 12 a 13 jaar lag mijn moeder maanden in het ziekenhuis in een compleet gipsbed, (als een mummie) naar een ongelukkige valpartij van het paard!!! dit is mij altijd bijgebleven, en ook hoe enorm veel impact dat heeft gehad op het gezin...mijn jongste broertje was toen pas een paar maand oud!  :Smile:  er vindt veel plaats in het ziekenhuis...geboorte, overlijden... vreugde en verdriet liggen dicht bij elkaar!...een ieder zijn Leven wordt omvergegooid! het is ingrijpend....

----------


## Adrie1945

Ik mis bij deze vraag de leeftijd.

----------


## Janneke

> Ik mis bij deze vraag de leeftijd.


Dat is inderdaad wel een goeie, Adrie. Als je jonger bent dan is de kans dat je in het ziekenhuis gelegen hebt natuurlijk kleiner.

----------


## marcusfrank

alleen na een auto ongeluk.eerst in frankrijk 1 dag daarna naar ziekenhuis amsterdam(OUDE WILHELMINAGASTHUIS) en daarna
nog 2 x aan de neus,ook nog n.a.l van ongeluk.(Boerhavekliniek)
verder gelukkig niet.dit is allemaal al heel lang geleden.

----------


## Adrie1945

Op in stijl te blijven met de actualiteit van de dag, herdenking WOII: 
Mijn ouders bivakkeerden noodgedwongen op een zolderkamer omdat hun huis met alles daarin (incl. de babyuitzet) verloren was gegaan bij een bombardement. Toen de weeën zich aandienden werd mijn moeder (zittend in een fauteuil) op een platte kar met een paard er voor naar het ziekenhuis gebracht. Op de weg daarheen was een razzia op onderduikers aan de gang en een tweetal daarvan sprong op de kar en gingen plat op de bodem liggen om aan arrestatie te ontkomen.
Direct na aankomst in het ziekenhuis ben ik geboren. Mijn enigste ziekenhuisopname tot nu toe! 
(Ik moet er maar niet aan denken wat er was gebeurt als de Duitsers de onderduikers hadden ontdekt.)

----------


## tealo

Wat is de zin van dit onderzoek????????? Is totaal niet relevant! De een heeft problemen vanaf zijn geboorte en daardoor al vaak in het ziekenhuis geweest,een ander is ontzettend gezond en heeft een ziekenhuis nog nooit van binnen gezien.
/Weer een ander krijgt op jonge/oude leeftijd een ongeluk of een zeldzame ziekte en krijgt pas dan te maken met ziekenhuisbezoek. Moet iemand zich er op voor laten staan dat hij/zij al heeeeeeeeeel vaak in het ziekenhuis gelegen heeft?????? Vind ik van niet.
Ik heb (helaas) al meer in het ziekenhuis gelegen dan ik ooit zou willen hebben!

----------


## koosmulder

Ik heb de afgelopen 4 jaar 14x in het ziekenhuis gelegen en ben net weer 3 weken thuis na weer een week met 2x een ercp om de Papil Van Vater weer open te maken zodat de gal<ik heb geen galblaas meer> en alvleesklier sappen er weer door kunnen.Ik kamp nog steeds met Croniche pijn en PDS het is nu weer iets beter maar voor hoe lang?

----------


## jok

Ik denk dat het percentage ziekenhuisgangers bij dit forum hoger zal zijn dan bij een site waar gezondheid niet een hoofdrol speelt.
Het is nu eenmaal zo..... je komt hier vaak terecht als jij of een direct familielid problemen heb of vagen hebt over je gezondheid.

Groetjes, Joke

----------


## tatje

ben allergisch voor medicijnen en krijg telkens een anafylactische shock. In totaal 29 keer

----------


## Elisabeth9

Tealo: Doe niet zo theatraal, anderzijds kan ik het begrijpen als je zoveel moet meemaken, en je daardoor flink boos wordt, Ik vindt het tevens belabberd dat je al zo vaak in het ziekenhuis hebt gelegen, dat is gewoon ernstig en dat maakt een mens zeer kwetsbaar... veel Sterkte dus maar..... :Smile: .

Koosmulder: het lijkt mij echt verschrikkelijk als je lichaam je zo in de steek laat en een mens zoveel pijn moet hebben....ook jou wens ik heel veel sterkte, hopelijk komt er op een goede dag verbetering........

we mogen toch met zijn allen wel ergens over praten?, als iemand dit niet kan boeien dan hoef men geen antwoord te geven, dan sluip je stilletjes naar een ander topic toe...boosheid is mij niet vreemd, maar soms kan het "wel" voor iemand iets betekenen om bepaalde dingen te vertellen!!!! ziekenhuizen zijn niet leuk als je patient bent, of als iemand daar zijn laatste adem uitblaast!

Adrie1945: Bedankt voor je bijzondere verhaal... :Smile:  wat een spanning voor je ouders!!!

----------


## cathmaber

In totaal heb ik 6 keer in het ziekenhuis gelegen. Daar zit geen dagopname bij, anders zou het ietsjes meer zijn. Bij mij heeft het te maken met de "normale" problemen als blindedarm, amandelen etc. maar ook twee heel forse breuken waardoor ik geopereerd moest worden met een keer 3 1/2 week ziekenhuis en afgelopen december 11 dagen ziekenhuis. Verder last van wat familiekwalen waarvoor opname en vervolgens elke 2 jaar controle. Het beinvloed mijn leven niet en ben zelfs heel dankbaar voor hetgeen de artsen allemaal kunnen. Nu bij de laatste opname een hielbot gebroken en ik moet er niet aan denken dat ik daardoor nooit meer zou kunnen lopen. Veel dank aan kundige chirurgen waardoor het weer allemaal goed komt.

----------


## helmpie

Helaas ook al erg vaak in het ziekenhuis gelegen.
Ik ga mijn lijstje maar niet noemen, waarom ik er allemaal in gelegen heb  :Stick Out Tongue: 
maar te vaak en het laat voor mij in mijn geest geen fijne herinneringen achter.
Maar dat zal voor vele zo gelden. :Embarrassment: 
Wens iedereen veel sterkte die er nu inligt, in heeft gelegen of er nog in moet  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Janneke

110 forumleden hebben al gestemd in de peiling. Blijkt dat 36,36% al vaker dan 5x in het ziekenhuis heeft gelegen en 6,36% nog nooit.

Maandag een nieuwe peiling. Als je een suggestie hebt voor een peiling, laat het weten!

----------


## Marleen

Wel eens fysiotherapie gehad?

----------


## janbloem

je stelt een selectieve vraag aan een selectie
Zelfde als je aan leden van een postzegel verzamel club gaat vragen wie er postzegels thuis heeft
de lezers van deze site zijn geen doorsnede van de samenleving
maar hebben allen al "iets" met de onderwerpen van seze site
vandaar dat je ziet dat 36.5% al vaker dan 5 keer in een ziekenhuis heeft gelegen

----------


## christel1

Denk dat ik me alles niet meer kan herinneren voor wat ik in het ziekenhuis gelegen heb maar zeker meer dan 10 keer. 
Huidtransplantatie na een turnongeval aan mijn vinger, keizersnede, bevalling (dat was iets leuks) 2 keer netje geplaatst in mijn buik, galblaasverwijdering, 2 keer teenoperatie, blaasoperatie, 2 keer plaatsen hickmann, heupprothese, plaatsen stent en dan nog andere keren die ik me zeker niet meer herinner. Te veel om op te noemen eigenlijk. Zou het liever allemaal niet gehad hebben hoor want het is echt niet leuk in het ziekenhuis.

----------


## fokk6725

1x in ziekenhuis,ben nu 78 jaar

----------


## Eénoog

Al zeker 20x in het ziekenhuis gelegen, meermaals voor langere tijd (véél operaties) en enkele keren daghospitalisatie (kleinere ingrepen en pijnkliniek). Ben nu 48 jaar en sedert mijn 35ste zijn mijn 'bezoekjes' goed begonnen én zeker nog niet gedaan want ben nog chronisch ziek en zal dat welllicht blijven. Had me mijn jong volwassen leven wel even anders voorgesteld...

----------


## tatje

Ben 29 keer geopereerd en 31 keer in ziekenhuis gelegen

----------


## floris

1x toen ik een jaar of 13 was, me neus gebroken, niks bijzonders dus.

----------


## jok

Van mij had de vraag chronisch ziek/gehandicapt er bij mogen staat.

----------


## Barabas

De vraag is natuurlijk wat men precies bedoelt met "in de kliniek gelegen"???
Toen ik negen was heb ik een blindedarmontsteking gehad, en is die moeten verwijderd worden, rond mijn 25ste heb ik aan mijn linkeroor een homogriffe ondergaan, en voor de rest heb ik tweemaal in de dagkliniek geweest éénmaal voor een kijkoperatie van mijn rechter knie, en éénmaal voor een dubbele verschoven polsblessure. Dus, in 48 jaar is dat niet veel....

----------


## Eénoog

Ik heb al héél wat keren in het ziekenhuis gelegen voor talloze operaties. Ben ze niet vergeten maar 'k ga proberen ze op te noemen: aan mijn traanklieren, mijn amandelen laten uithalen, aan operatie oren en later voor te hoge oogboldruk rechts, dan jaaaren niks. Maar olé, weeral oogboldruk te hoog rechts, dan netvliesloslating, dan lensvervanging, dan terug netvliesloslating, dan alcoholisatie van zenuwen achter het oog + dichtschroeien bepaalde bloedvaten, verwijdering oog, tumor in baarmoeder en eierstokken aangetast, hersendrain laten plaatsen, bijkomende drain, 2° drain eruit, nekoperatie en dit jaar nog een oogoperatie aan beide ogen. Zo, dat zijn er 16 en ik denk dat ik er nog niet uit ben. Intussen sus ik me dat ik telkenmale mag gaan 'slapen' en verbetering??? zulllen we wel zien!

Eénoog

----------


## christel1

Eenoog, ik mag de 20ste ook nog eens gaan slapen :-) niet echt leuk natuurlijk maar ik moet geopereerd worden aan mijn hallux valgus (dikke teen) met 1 hotelovernachting ter plaatse :-) Het moet gedaan worden want ik steun verkeerd op mijn voeten, de andere gaat daarna aan de beurt komen als de linkse hersteld is. En nee het is niet van te smalle schoenen aan te doen maar gewoon aangeboren, mijn grootmoeder had dit ook. Ik heb ook haar bloedgroep en ook haar voeten blijkbaar. Dus steek allemaal een kaarsje aan op 20 augustus, ben als 2de aan de beurt, dus in de ochtend, hoop ik toch, als er geen spoedgevallen tussen komen, hopelijk niet voor mij want ik wacht al 4 maand ondertussen met de nodige pijn vooraf. En voor je plezier moet je het niet echt doen hoor, had veel liever normale voeten gehad :-(

----------


## tatje

Heb 29 keer in het ziekenhuis gelegen met de laatste 2 keer een hartstilstand, want ben nu allergisch geworden voor medicijnen narcose.
Constance

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve bezoekers van dit Forum....voor al diegenen die vaak onder het mes zijn geweest en in zeer moeilijk situatie's terecht zijn gekomen...ik hoop dat ondanks ellende en pijn het "LEVEN" voor ieder van jullie wat draaglijker is geworden na de operatie's die jullie hebben ondergaan...en voor degenen waar geen behandeling voor helpt....veel sterkte en hopelijk is er op een goede dag "wel" een behandeling die kan aanslaan...al het goede.... :Embarrassment:  
Hartelijke groeten van Elisa

----------


## Painkiller

Ik denk dat ik ongeveer aan een stuk of 40 opnames zit. En ik moet nog 37 jaar worden. Door mijn reuma en tal van andere medische problemen die ik in de loop van de jaren gehad heb, is het lijstje van ziekenhuisverblijven alsmaar langer en langer geworden. Heb ook al 12 operaties ondergaan, waaronder een paar zeer ernstige, zoals mijn nieren en longen. Ik verblijf elk jaar toch wel een aantal maanden in het hospitaal, en weet nu al zeker dat dit niet rap zal veranderen. Door allergieën op medicatie, die telkens mijn longen aantasten, betekent dit steeds een verblijf op intensieve, en dan nog recupereren op een gewone kamer. Maar zoals ze zeggen, het leven gaat verder.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Painkiller: Je hebt niet geboft met een lichaam wat al zo ziek is, en dat vindt ik heel erg voor je...met name natuurlijk op jonge leeftijd en ik hoop oprecht voor "jou" dat het mag veranderen...de wetenschap en het "leven" gaat verder, maar hopelijk mag je minder pijn krijgen...ik wens je tot slot heel veel goeds toe en veel kracht, elke keer weer dat je het ziekenhuis in moet!!!!! Sterkte...
elke dag is anders, maar het is absoluut niet gemakkelijk...veel mensen zeuren al over kleine pijntjes, maar jij bent uit ander hout gesneden!!! alle goeds.....

Hartelijke groeten van Elisabeth  :Embarrassment:

----------

